# Cake Stand



## Sjak (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all, I am fairly new to this forum site. I am trying to find a contemporary cake stand?
I have a white and dark brown kitchen with no handles, can't decide which cake stand? Any suggestions would be welcomed..
Thank you.


----------



## Leenahnee (Apr 1, 2012)

The silver might make more dramatic presentation, but if you want contemporary, I'd go with the white.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a lovely silver stand.  Where did you find it?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  I like your avatar.   Both look good to me.  I would probably go with the silver, as it's more modern.

Do you want a dome?  I checked Wilton's site, but didn't see anything unique or interesting.  I've seen some cake stands in glass with tall pedestals that are pretty & dramatic.  You might try Macy*s, Crate & Barrel, or Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2013)

The silver one reminds me of the pizza stands they used to have in Italian restaurants.

I would go with the white one.

I have gotten rid of my cake stands because storage is a problem.

Now I improvise when I need a stand of some type.

Look around your kitchen and see what you have to work with.

A can of coffee covered with a cloth napkin could serve as a base add a favorite plate for the top.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 16, 2013)

I like both, but I would probably go with the white one, looks more elegant


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2013)

I think neither is completely contemporary given the shape of the bases.  However, the silver one is closer to the mark.  (WARNING: I have no credentials as an interior decorator/designer.)


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a clear glass one with a dome.  It goes with anything and everything.  If I only had those 2 to pick from I would pick white.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 9, 2013)

Sjak said:


> Hi all, I am fairly new to this forum site. I am trying to find a contemporary cake stand?
> I have a white and dark brown kitchen with no handles, can't decide which cake stand? Any suggestions would be welcomed..
> Thank you.


White is more elegant, if that's what you are looking for and it goes with all styles of presentation. The silver is a bit "in your face" IYKWIM, and a bit more limited in usefulness.

But then, what do I know!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 9, 2013)

I also use a clear glass one. It cost me 16 bucks American at Tar-Jay


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder if I can get just the dome at Tar-Jay. My grandmother gave me a cut-glass stand but I'd like to have a dome for it.


----------



## aplumveil (Jan 16, 2014)

I have used the metal Simply Stunning stands from Sarah's Stands and been quite happy with them. I got the the purple one http://shop.sarahsstands.com/products/simply-stunning-enchanted-evening[/URL] A little pricy compared to 16 bucks but it is a high quality stand.


----------

